# New Pictures!



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

The Girls playing in the yard and field with their new toys!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Shiloh has a "broken" ear because she has an aural hematoma 



















Dane Butts



















Classic Akasha ears


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Hiking with Zuri...she's so pretty


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Gorgeous pics! Zuri has got to be the neatest patterned dog I've ever seen.

... But are you sure what Akasha has in pic #2 is a toy? :tape: She has quite the set of ears!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Yep its a toy...just that's an old one named "Polly the Pig" (if you tell Bailey to find "Polly" she will go and find it...hilarious!). 

She will hold things like that in her mouth while chasing, growling and trying to bark at the other dogs...but of course its all muffled LOL. She's such a comedian :biggrin:


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

OMG I can't stand it!! Your dogs are SO gorgeous! Pleeeease post pictures of them every day. I've been stuck in my room while a workman was in my yard for the past couple of hours and I NEED entertainment like this!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yes, Zuri really is a pretty dog, her colouring is stunning. I love the picture of Shiloh, I guess she's running in the field. Ears right back, she looks like she has finally found heaven on earth. And the other one of Akasha and obviously Zuri running right up her ar$e. Had to put on my glasses as I initially thought, what the hells going on, Akasha's back half has an awful lot of white that I've never noticed before!


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh man, is Zuri beautiful.... they all are! And what great shapes they have... like I mentioned before, I see so many fat danes! I think Minnie is naturally lean but yours are great models of what danes SHOULD look like body-wise. Seems sooo much healthier.

I feel like Minnie and Akasha would hit it off.... they seem to have similar mannerisms and it looks like Akasha is fast! Well, I'm sure Minnie would fit in great in your pack anyway... nothing beats trying to outrun other long-legged danes! :biggrin:

Also I am completely jealous of your yard/field! TOOO cool. I wish we could find something like that here. Stupid boyfriend wanting to live within city limits.....grumble grumble grumble.... :wink:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

You're more than welcome to come visit anytime with Minnie! I'm sure she would hit it off well with Akasha...who is fast, faster than all the others! Zuri is catching up though. For how young she is that little lady can MOVE! I'm personally not a fan of the big, clumsy, uncoordinated Danes LOL


----------



## HappyPuppy (Sep 26, 2011)

Those are great pix! Imagine the sots you WOULDN'T get in that tall grass with erm 'shorter' dogs !?! LOL


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I can' believe they "killed the pig" mine is still kicking after all these years, even Kenzie couldn't tear it apart!

I'm gonna find a way to steal that camera from Jon, next time I come to CDA. Lol


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

the best pictures in the forum, always!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

whiteleo said:


> I can' believe they "killed the pig" mine is still kicking after all these years, even Kenzie couldn't tear it apart!
> 
> I'm gonna find a way to steal that camera from Jon, next time I come to CDA. Lol


HA! You'll have to pry it from my bare hands!!! We will gladly take pictures for ya though!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

whiteleo said:


> I can' believe they "killed the pig" mine is still kicking after all these years, even Kenzie couldn't tear it apart!
> 
> I'm gonna find a way to steal that camera from Jon, next time I come to CDA. Lol


That's the 2nd Polly they've killed unfortunately. It is probably the longest lasting stuffie they've had though. Damn, now I've gotta go buy another one. For those of you that don't know Polly... she's AWESOME!
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...17145&creative=399369&creativeASIN=B000XXXF38

Not sure we could let go of the D3100 but I can show you where to pick one up and even help you start using it :wink:


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

jdatwood said:


> That's the 2nd Polly they've killed unfortunately. It is probably the longest lasting stuffie they've had though. Damn, now I've gotta go buy another one. For those of you that don't know Polly... she's AWESOME!
> Amazon.com: Tuffy's Polly Pig Dog Toy: Pet Supplies
> 
> Not sure we could let go of the D3100 but I can show you where to pick one up and even help you start using it :wink:


Hmm I'd like to try one for duke, but I'm sure he'll kill it in a couple of days (if that). Last night he was playing with a ball that has all these little "bumps" on it, he's had this ball for AGES, and he was chewing it so much I was thinking to myself "that ball has done pretty well to survive so long"... seems I spoke too soon, and about two minutes later he'd ripped one of the nodules off and torn a hole through the ball... so he lost another toy lol (this was after I bought him a THICK hard plastic toy from a department store on the weekend, and about an hour later he'd ripped one end open and I had to throw that away too!)


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous Danes- my goodness, they look like paintings, organic works of art! I'll have to admit, Great Danes are impressive by themselves, but I had never seen them in action. Wow!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Natalie all the pictures are awesome!
Please post some more!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

jdatwood said:


> Not sure we could let go of the D3100 but I can show you where to pick one up and even help you start using it :wink:


We had a lecture from the photo expert with the SBI and I found out that they use the D3100 for all their still work on crime scenes. Surprisingly, they use a Nikon point n shoot for their elaborate 360 degree capture system. Now that was finally an interesting lecture!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

OMG! What the heck happened to Zuri?! I feel like the last time I looked she had a puppy face not a dog face!

I have apparently been out of the loop with these pictures too long... How old is she anyway? Between you and Linsey I can't keep track.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

jdatwood said:


> That's the 2nd Polly they've killed unfortunately. It is probably the longest lasting stuffie they've had though. Damn, now I've gotta go buy another one. For those of you that don't know Polly... she's AWESOME!
> Amazon.com: Tuffy's Polly Pig Dog Toy: Pet Supplies
> 
> Not sure we could let go of the D3100 but I can show you where to pick one up and even help you start using it :wink:


I've still got my fingers crossed for one of the two cameras you and I discussed. Haha. I love the quality of the pictures you guys post!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

jdatwood said:


> That's the 2nd Polly they've killed unfortunately. It is probably the longest lasting stuffie they've had though. Damn, now I've gotta go buy another one. For those of you that don't know Polly... she's AWESOME!
> Amazon.com: Tuffy's Polly Pig Dog Toy: Pet Supplies
> 
> Not sure we could let go of the D3100 but I can show you where to pick one up and even help you start using it :wink:


Ours didn't last either, he gets a single puncture in it and then goes only for that within 10-15 minutes 


Beautiful pics, and Zuri has amazing Brindle splashes! I love it!!!  or maybe the white is just flaking away to reveal a brindle?! :lol: 

poor shilo, how do those develop? and can you treat hers?


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Gorgeous, gorgeous dogs. How many do you have? I think I counted 5 in the pictures but I wasn't sure.


----------



## Badu (Oct 8, 2011)

Akasha is already my favourite one


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Tobi said:


> Ours didn't last either, he gets a single puncture in it and then goes only for that within 10-15 minutes
> 
> 
> Beautiful pics, and Zuri has amazing Brindle splashes! I love it!!!  or maybe the white is just flaking away to reveal a brindle?! :lol:
> ...


Her brindle is my favorite, because you can follow the lines from one patch to another....so its almost like she's wearing a white coat with holes in it over brindle underpants LOL

They develop from a ruptured blood vessel in the ear, usually from a dog itching and shaking their head a lot from ear infections. She just doesn't have the ear infection part. It sucks because they take forever to heal :frown: 



DeekenDog said:


> Gorgeous, gorgeous dogs. How many do you have? I think I counted 5 in the pictures but I wasn't sure.


We have 5 girls...Emmy, Bailey, Shiloh, Akasha and Zuri :thumb:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

DaneMama said:


> They develop from a ruptured blood vessel in the ear, usually from a dog itching and shaking their head a lot from ear infections. She just doesn't have the ear infection part. It sucks because they take forever to heal :frown:


Poor baby! My lab used to get them but she had the ear infections too (back in the days when Purina ONE was the 'good food'). She had so many that finally her ears just sort of sealed themselves into a giant scar and she didn't get them anymore. But she never had her soft silky floppy ears again.

I hope her ear heals up soon!


----------

